# Beginner Stabilizer Review (Kaya ACE and SF Axiom Plus)



## foryn (Nov 13, 2013)

For those wandering, Kaya had been made famous in the UK for their Tomcat stabilizers for beginners. Fantastic price, and great quality. They recently released a new "upper beginner" stabilizer called the ACE (Not alum/carbon, but 3 layers of carbon). 

For a quick back-story, I have a more stiffer (shaky) type stance where my hand would vibrate a little more rapidly but my aim was fairly spot on, so I was looking for a very VERY stiff stabilizer in a low price-point to help sort that high frequencey range that my body gives off. The Kaya ACE does just that. Its a very rigid (also almost a little too light I might add) carbon, and can hold weights with out any "droopage".

There are basically zero reviews on this, so I'd help the community on my findings.
You need to add a damper as it does not come with one (being super stiff it can vibrate a little too much on the after shot). I know everyone looks for that stiffer rod to handle more weights, and this may be just the one for beginners-intermediate. Finish is smoth matte, and sits solidly close to the riser (remove the washer that comes with it, you want as much contact to riser as possible).

My Fiance has the SF Axiom Plus stabilizer (about as cheap as they go, but the quality is outstanding). She loves it as it is not too stiff and "feels" better on the after shot. It is carbon as well, but significantly weaker and great for "low-vibration" (meaning you tend to sway alot). I dont reccommend including any more weight than already comes with it or it will start to feel very sluggish. This is equal to the older Kaya Tomcat for those wandering.

Everyone is personal to their stabilizers, and how they feel to be right, so I'm not here to tell anyone what to get. But I wanted to assist on 2 RADICALLY different stabilizers for the same price, and their effect on our style of archery.

Kaya ACE is turning into a hidden "gem" of mine, and i can only hope that this helps aid any decistion making for anyone in their selecting process.

On a side Note. Other beginner stabilizers have their quirks, (cartel with not being tight, or EXE with the bushings not quite glued on right), ACE and Axiom+ seem to shine above ALL in the low price range, beginner, stabilizers. There's no need for a v-bar at this stage in archery, so save your pennies, and place it into a good sight.


----------



## Treepete (Jan 1, 2014)

Wow great review. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## Ineras (Apr 24, 2015)

I know this is an old thread, but since all Kaya products are currently on sale at Alternativess, I thought I'd give some of my own feedback. For anyone looking for very good value on a stabilizer setup, the Kaya ACE would be hard to beat. Pretty much confirming everything that Foryn mentioned above. I upgraded from the SF Axiom+ stabilizers because I was getting too much movement at full draw with 6oz at the end of my long rod. The ACE long rod does not budge with the same amount of weight. I did add Fivics mini v-zero dampers to each rod since they only come with an end weight, and my bow (SF Forged+) became much quieter with this setup compared to my previous SF stabs. The carbon rod on the ACE is also a bit skinnier compared to other "stiff" stabilizers out there, I measured it at 17.15mm. Last but not least, I love the matte black finish with small red accents on the graphics, matches perfectly with the rest of my setup.

On a side note, I also got a set of 42# long Kaya KStorms, and they are beautiful looking limbs with that matte carbon finish. Also extremely snappy and fast with that flat section on the limb profile.


----------



## foryn (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks for the bump =)

Too bad Nomad is taking Kaya out of the game. Its a shame. 

And yes, I can sware by all of their gear that they produce, limbs and all. Grab them while you can, but lol please leave some Med 28# k1 out there for me to grab ;P


----------

